# To build a splash well or not on my Conchfish build.



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't know the dimensions of the micro jacker, but I really like @Mountolive 's Lithium skiff for the stern "boxes" setup. It's kind of a half-well/shelf thing. It provides a little protection from water coming over the transom, but is still wide open.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Why don't you have a raised transom? Isn't that the big complaint owners of the old Whipray have? Is it too late to just do that? Even the spear in your pic has it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> Why don't you have a raised transom? Isn't that the big complaint owners of the old Whipray have? Is it too late to just do that? Even the spear in your pic has it.



I decided to not do a tunnel. And I detest a 20" motor on a 15" transom


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Here is what @bryson was referring to. I like it !


----------



## Hmarsh30 (May 31, 2018)

@Sublime, Harris here. I took some photos for you of my motor at full tilt. First pic jackplate is raised 2.5”. Last pic it’s 6”. Hope this helps


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

If you don't have a splash well, where do you throw your beer cans?


----------



## Hmarsh30 (May 31, 2018)

Here you can see the knockout to allow for a better steering angle.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is my thought.

If the world were to come unhinged and motor quit I do not want water to get into my hull. I would not build a splash well if it drained into the hull, out through the transom sure, but not into the hull.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@Hmarsh30 Thanks Harris! Those help a lot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Here is what @bryson was referring to. I like it !
> 
> View attachment 174670


Consider making the hatch gutters drain into it (inside where latches are) as well. Maybe this one has a lip I can’t see that keeps water from entering cockpit.


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Consider making the hatch gutters drain into it (inside where latches are) as well. Maybe this one has a lip I can’t see that keeps water from entering cockpit.


The hatch lid closes with a lip over the hatch. It was not made with a mold so there is no gutter. No drain needed on my lithium’s aft hatches. If it had gutters in the design, I agree best to drain into the splash well.


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Sublime said:


> Here is what @bryson was referring to. I like it !
> 
> View attachment 174670


My little girls can sit on the splash well when they need to tinkle. Drains right out the back. They like a seat and some stability. Keeps my 5 gal bucket free of pee! @chrismorejohn thought of everything.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Mountolive said:


> My little girls can sit on the splash well when they need to tinkle. Drains right out the back. They like a seat and some stability. Keeps my 5 gal bucket free of pee! @chrismorejohn thought of everything.



Good point. I decided I will have a splashwell like a shelf that will drain out the transom, like in the pic of the Lithium.


----------

